# 04 GTO driveshaft trouble



## NBachernysh (Sep 20, 2012)

I already read,that I'm not only the one with this problem. I feel that the center support bearing is almost dead on my gto, I read a lot that people tell that is better to get a one-pice driveshaft without having any problems. But I'm in Russia and the shipping price is kinda high for me from DSS. So I'm asking if someone has used one, or some other cheap resolution.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I've used a DSS single for the last 5 years without issue. I snapped my stock one at the drag strip. The DSS shaft was half the price of a stock one plus I don't have to worry about bearings or guibos (coupler "donuts").


----------



## NBachernysh (Sep 20, 2012)

I'll try to change the bearing to a new one tomorrow. If it won't work, will order a new driveshaft I think


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

The carrier bearing on the stock driveshaft is not serviceable (nor the U Joint, either).

Larry


----------

